# 3.0.5208 Available for download!



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is the link, you can download on your computer and than transfer to your phone,
https://tinyurl.com/zzoncog
here is the screen shot:


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Changes to the Home screen.

Now when blocks open up it doesn't change from the "No delivery blocks for today......." screen to the Flex logo screen (as it use to). It just stays on the new message screen, "You don't have delivery work scheduled today", or your scheduled blocks if you have some.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Also when you hit the decline button you have to confirm that you want to decline the block.


----------

